# Weaving--twisted



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

No matter how careful I am, things always get twisted. Still a new weaver, I don't know how to fix it, so I untwist when I advance my warp. Clearly I need to take a class on warping. Oh well, this is for a color study class at the MAFA convention and I may not even finish it. I am in the middle of moving, so I don't have time to fuss with it much. It will work ok to learn what I need to learn. I also have some tension issues but those I can resolve when I tie onto the front beam. Sigh.


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

I warp from front to back. There is always a little twisting, but I can usually straighten things out when I tie on in the back. I also use lease sticks to provide more tension between the back beam and the heddles. The sticks help straighten out any twists in the warp. Warping can be frustrating. I think the most important thing is to have good, even tension. Good luck!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

What are you using to warp a peg or a warping board. I warp from back to front also and use a peg. I have not used a board yet. It does take time to warp I just go real slow.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

jenjoyo said:


> I warp from front to back. There is always a little twisting, but I can usually straighten things out when I tie on in the back. I also use lease sticks to provide more tension between the back beam and the heddles. The sticks help straighten out any twists in the warp. Warping can be frustrating. I think the most important thing is to have good, even tension. Good luck!


I'm going to try front to back next time.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

mama879 said:


> What are you using to warp a peg or a warping board. I warp from back to front also and use a peg. I have not used a board yet. It does take time to warp I just go real slow.


I used a warping board and did a bit at a time so that I could try to prevent this from happening I did it slowly, carefully laying it across the loom to make sure it was straight. Still twisted. I know they have classes. I want to take one.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> I used a warping board and did a bit at a time so that I could try to prevent this from happening I did it slowly, carefully laying it across the loom to make sure it was straight. Still twisted. I know they have classes. I want to take one.


Do you have a peg. II think you might do a bit better with that it does not look to wide and I have put many yds long on my loom that way. The warping board makes me confused.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

mama879 said:


> Do you have a peg. II think you might do a bit better with that it does not look to wide and I have put many yds long on my loom that way. The warping board makes me confused.


Too much for a peg. The photo was just one small section.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

ops. lol Sorry I thought it was a small project.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

jenjoyo said:


> I warp from front to back. There is always a little twisting, but I can usually straighten things out when I tie on in the back. I also use lease sticks to provide more tension between the back beam and the heddles. The sticks help straighten out any twists in the warp. Warping can be frustrating. I think the most important thing is to have good, even tension. Good luck!


Me, too. All that twist works to the front of the loom when winding onto the back beam and I comb it out as I go. I straighten out the very last of it when I tie onto the front rod.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I tension as I go, usually warping front to back. I was taught to take a wooden dowel and wrap sections of the yarn around and tug. I do this for each big turn. One time working from left to right, the next right to left, then from the middle out. Once I tug across, then I wind to the back. It takes time but I find I don't have to fiddle with the tension once I am weaving.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Try this:
Warping All By Yourself
Cay Garrett
Distributed by Interweave Press
Copyright 1974
New ISBN 0-930670-01-9
Previous ISBN 0-913664-03-0


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

I am curious. Do you tie off every ten or twelve threads (at the cross) while your project is on the warping board? If so, do you then transfer those to a raddle? As long as you work from the cross I'm trying to imagine how they get out of order. Beautiful colors!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Longtimer said:


> Try this:
> Warping All By Yourself
> Cay Garrett
> Distributed by Interweave Press
> ...


Thanks for the reminder of this book, it really is a good one and I bought it when I first started weaving.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks like the twist is occurring on the warping board,at the cross over, or perhaps when you take the warp off to dress the loom, you are twisting the warp as you thread it.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Pam in LR said:


> Me, too. All that twist works to the front of the loom when winding onto the back beam and I comb it out as I go. I straighten out the very last of it when I tie onto the front rod.


I will definitely try front to back next time!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Babalou said:


> I tension as I go, usually warping front to back. I was taught to take a wooden dowel and wrap sections of the yarn around and tug. I do this for each big turn. One time working from left to right, the next right to left, then from the middle out. Once I tug across, then I wind to the back. It takes time but I find I don't have to fiddle with the tension once I am weaving.


I'll try this too! Thank you.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Longtimer said:


> Try this:
> Warping All By Yourself
> Cay Garrett
> Distributed by Interweave Press
> ...


Thanks, I will!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Woodstockgranny said:


> I am curious. Do you tie off every ten or twelve threads (at the cross) while your project is on the warping board? If so, do you then transfer those to a raddle? As long as you work from the cross I'm trying to imagine how they get out of order. Beautiful colors!


I did a raddle cross every 8 threads since there were 8 threads per stripe. I worked from the cross to the raddle. The length is only about 4 feet, so I didn't chain the warp. I did a section of 5-6 stripes at a time and transferred it from the warping board to the raddle. I think, since the threads are so fine, the sections twisted as they hung over the front beam and stayed twisted as they wound on. Not positive, but that is my guess.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

I recently learned to warp front to back and find threading through the reed first keeps the everything in order. I bought an online lesson on warping by Madelyn van der Hoogt. Expensive but worth every penny to me and it has saved much time and frustration. Even better it resulted in much more even tension and selvedges.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

GrannyMo said:


> I recently learned to warp front to back and find threading through the reed first keeps the everything in order. I bought an online lesson on warping by Madelyn van der Hoogt. Expensive but worth every penny to me and it has saved much time and frustration. Even better it resulted in much more even tension and selvedges.


I have a few videos from her. She is a great teacher.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

GrannyMo said:


> I recently learned to warp front to back and find threading through the reed first keeps the everything in order. I bought an online lesson on warping by Madelyn van der Hoogt. Expensive but worth every penny to me and it has saved much time and frustration. Even better it resulted in much more even tension and selvedges.


Thank you, I will definitely check it out!


----------

